# how to introduce a rabbit to a pot belly pig



## coolbunnybun (Sep 1, 2006)

We have built a playroom aka pig and rabbit roomlol for the pig and bun. but the bun or pig is introducted to eachother. i did put chester and the piggy in the hallway for about 5 mins.Chester just put her nose by her for a sec the pig started nuging alittle by her butt and chester didnt like it and she ran backin room. so how do i get them introduced?


----------



## Spring (Sep 1, 2006)

When we had our pot bellied pig and our rabbitin the same area, they got along quite well. We had our old bun Smokeyin the same pen as the pig and Willy always sat near Smokey's hutch.

Willy was quite aggressive with humans and would chase after your ankles, but he seemed to enjoy the company of Smokey.

I'd just keep an eye on the two. If the pig seems to be getting irrated or anything, I would seperate them. 

I lovethe little pigs .


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 1, 2006)

Wah! You had your pig in your hall way?! 

Does it live outside or in part of your house? :shock:

I would never of thought a pig to get along with a rabbit! Thats extrodinary!

My mum doesnt really let my rabbits in our house, let alone a pig.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 1, 2006)

Coolbunnybun,

I'm so jealous, I WANT a potbelly pig. I don't think myhusband or the neighbors would like it too much though.Howbig is you piggy? CAN YOU PLEASE POST A PICTURE OF THE PIGGY.please.I LOVE "PIGGY'S so much.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## manda (Sep 1, 2006)

my grandpa has three pot belly pigs in the house. i like them, but they have such a wet nose!

good luck getting them to be freinds


----------



## coolbunnybun (Sep 2, 2006)

lol okay i will post pics when i get home like in about 3 hrs.


*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Coolbunnybun,
> 
> I'm so jealous, I WANT a potbelly pig. I don't think myhusband or the neighbors would like it too much though.Howbig is you piggy? CAN YOU PLEASE POST A PICTURE OF THE PIGGY.please.I LOVE "PIGGY'S so much.
> 
> Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 2, 2006)

My best friend has an indoor viatnamese pig...he's so little and cute! Really furry, too. Most people don't realizethat pigs are easily housebroken (either going outside, or in a giantlitterbox) just like bunnies! I'd love to see pictures of your piggie!


----------



## Runestonez (Sep 2, 2006)

My sis' husband isn't the brightest bulb...whenhe was younger someone sold him a pot bellied pig. They keptit in the house but had to move it to the walkout basement when it gotto be around 400 pounds because it was too big to keep in the closetanymore!:laugh:To this day they still swear it was a pot bellied pig!


----------



## Bunman (Sep 4, 2006)

Check your local zoning laws before getting one. Farm animals may be prohibited.

They can be dolls - i went up to one in a pet shop &amp; startedscratching it behind its ear &amp; it fell right over in bliss!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2006)

Coolbunnybun, I'm still waiting to see pictures of your Piggy.:jumpforjoy::nope

Soooska


----------

